# Floppy disk image popping during boot after install



## SteakMouse (May 30, 2014)

Hi Experts,

Just finished installing a FreeBSD 10.0 in an IBM M2 server. successfull install but after reboot, and while booting, the image attached pops up. When I press F1, it goes to a booting screen again and this on the image pops up. Can't really get out of it. any hints please? thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 30, 2014)

This isn't anything FreeBSD produces or would show. I'm guessing it's the machine's BIOS.


----------



## SteakMouse (May 30, 2014)

so let me try switching off other devices and will revert.


----------



## wblock@ (May 30, 2014)

BIOS confusion with GPT or PMBR, maybe.  IBM has a history of doing silly things with disk partitions.  One workaround would be to use MBR instead of GPT when installing FreeBSD.  A better solution would be an updated BIOS, if that is the problem.

Oh, and then there's the active slice setting.  On a strict UEFI machine, if the single PMBR slice is set active, it will not boot.  On a strict BIOS machine, if the single PMBR slice is *not* set active, it will not boot (but this is supposed to be rare).


----------



## SteakMouse (May 30, 2014)

Alright, that means this is really a hardware thing. I need to get the BIOS updated right? That is the best way for now. Will do this and will show you an update.


----------



## wblock@ (May 30, 2014)

It might be a hardware thing.  Updating the BIOS should at least do no harm.


----------



## SteakMouse (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks to all, after upgrading the BIOS/UEFI, it doesn't show up. Unfortunately another problem comes up, searched it all over and I couldn't get one link.

It just shows : 

```
Boot Failed. Hard Disk 0
Press any key to contnue
```
Anybody had this same problem before?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 6, 2014)

Looks like MBR is needed.  Unless you changed things after the install, it would be easiest to reinstall.  The updated installer on 10-stable might have an option to use MBR.  If you want to use your existing 10-RELEASE disk, doing that manually is shown here: https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=45072.


----------

